# best pocket radio



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

believe it or not, someone who doesn't have an mp3 player (well, not yet)
I usually listen to the radio while working/taking the bus in the hopes that something good might be on, but the pocket radios (walkmen style ones)
aren't many, and the ones that are available are crap, ie Sony's. Not to pick on sony, but it's just that way. The sony was about $50, and when it disgusted me enough, I got a $20 coby that worked about as well, and had better reception.

I'm looking at a Sangean, but the only place it seems to be available is Durham
Radio in Ontario, and it's not cheap ($80+tax+shipping)

what? can't anyone build a decent pocket radio anymore?

J B


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I went through 3 Radio Shack pocket radios (first analog, then 2 digitals). They were the only one I could find that had acceptable FM reception. Unfortunatley, out of production now. I didn't like the built in speaker (added size), but the radio was worth the inconvenience. The Sangean looks very similar in size/design and features.

I rejected a Sony, and currently make do with a Panasonic SW70. FM reception is hit and miss (more miss). On the plus side, it only takes one AAA and has a battery indicator. The most annoying thing is the Lap Timer 'feature'. I always activate it somehow, and can never figure out how to turn it off without removing the battery.

The only other one I can think of is the Grundig Mini 300 (or Eton Mini 300PE). Reviews seem positive on sensitivity, but the antenna thing is a killer for me. Also, it is an analog tuner (with digital display), another killer. About $30, I've seen them for much less on clearance.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You might check out these guys.
I had a tiny Radio Shack portable that gave me many years of great service with good reception, but the AM side finally quit working. To bad about Radio Shack, they had some good stuff.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I hadn't even considered an FM radio here in Victoria because radio stations are sparse (at least to me) and the selection leaves much to be desired.

John and fell, you sound like ideal customers for this:









Now of course this won't be as cheap as a plain old FM radio, but if you grab the 8GB nano currently on sale at Best Buy here in Canada, the whole kit and kaboodle will run your right around $200 and you'll never want for transportation-based entertainment EVER AGAIN.

I can't even tell you how impressed I am with the current Nano. As someone who jumped on board the iPod train early, I hold one of these things in my hands and I simply can't believe how thin and small it is, and yet holds SO MUCH music, videos, pictures and (with the add-on) FM radio (and coming in the not-so-distant-future: satellite radio!).

And before anyone says it, YES watching video on it is QUITE enjoyable thank you. And this is from a guy who's REALLY picky about his TV/video playback.

Anyway, next time you're near a Mac dealer or iPod seller (particularly, at the moment, Best Buy), take one for a spin and see what you think.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I feel your pain. 
I love radio. 
I use 3 different portable radios: I still use my Sony SRF-30W that I bought in 1982 for $99 at Blacks's in Toronto.. I have 2 others that are smaller: A GE brand weatherproof AM/FM (1 AAA) and I use an old Panasonic personal Am-Fm unit that uses 2 AAA's these are both from the early 90's. 
Both of these are small, smaller than a half the size of a deck of cards and reception and sound quality are good. If you don't want to spend the money you could get lucky at garage sales. A lot of these things were thrown out.

Oh yes, my SONY MP3 player NW-E005F has an FM receiver with good reception and excellent sound. A lot of the Creative models also come with a radio tuner. I wouldn't discount those either.


----------



## priji (Feb 4, 2008)

I think Sony Walkman SRF-M37V
In my opinion, for the price, this is the best pocket radio you can get.I got mine for about $20. The sound quality is really good


----------

